# Does smoking weed seeds make you sterile



## v.s one (Feb 18, 2015)

As a teen me and my friends would smoke weed after school. Sometimes we would get some of the seediest weed around and you would get seed in your smoke no matter what. My friend would say smoking seeds makes you sterile. He would say I'm going to smoke seed all the time. I always thought it was B.S. So at work we start talking about kids somehow. This guy has just moved to my state says I don't have kids I smoke seeds every once in awhile. That was weird cuz this guy is from far away. As an adult I smoke good weed with no seeds and have a couple of rug rats. Has anyone else heard of this or is it B.S.


----------



## see4 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes. But only if you smoke the seeds and stems. And only certain types of seeds. The ones with 6 stripes will make you very sterile.


----------



## edispilf (Feb 19, 2015)

That makes 0 sense. It's just BS.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> Yes. But only if you smoke the seeds and stems. And only certain types of seeds. The ones with 6 stripes will make you very sterile.



5 stripes or less and you're just 'clean', anything over 6 stripes and sterility has been achieved. 

But beware of the dreaded eleven stripe pheno, very dangerous, approach cautiously.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

itll make your seeds sterile too....


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 19, 2015)

FUCK no it doesn't. been smoking for 20 years and have a 13mo old boy. maybe I should have been smoking stems and beans instead of flowers. stupid me stupid me stupid me. I was too damn busy racing sport bikes with WERA and CCS for 8 years instead of getting the boys snipped. stupid me, stupid me stupid me.


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 19, 2015)

that's got to be the stupids shit i have ever heard ,i smoked seed and have 1 30 yr old boy and 1 18 yr old boy ,and in case your wondering it doesn't effect your kids either ,got a 2 yr old grand baby too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

if you were sterile, would you really smoke a bowl of seeds? get the fuck out of here....


----------



## v.s one (Feb 19, 2015)

If my wife found out I smoked my order from the attitude, I would be sterile for a couple days. Lol


----------

